# religiosité



## jester.

Salut 

Quelqu'un m'a dit que le mot "religiosité" est un mot que l'on considère péjoratif.

Mon dictionnaire ne mentionne aucune connotation négative de ce mot.

Quelle est votre opinion ?


----------



## Grop

Je vote neutre!

Il me semble que de nombreux Français sourcillent dès qu'on parle de religion (ce qui a pu causer cette idée), mais je ne vois pas que le mot religiosité soit spécialement péjoratif.


----------



## geve

J'avoue que j'ignorais que le mot "religiosité" existait.  Je l'aurais interprété comme signifiant "le caractère religieux", donc je vote neutre aussi.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Oui, je connaissais le mot. Je viens de voter neutre aussi.


----------



## zaby

Je trouve ce mot très laid (je ne suis pas fan des noms en "-osité") mais je n'y vois aucune connotation négative, j'ai donc également voté neutre


----------



## itka

C'est irrationnel, je sais  mais cette terminaison en "-osité" fait que ce mot est pour moi absolument péjoratif. D'ailleurs, je n'imagine pas dans quel contexte je l'emploierais...

Je dirais que quelqu'un a de la religion... si je devais parler de la religiosité de ses idées, de ses pratiques, de ses moeurs ou je-ne-sais-quoi, ce serait incontestablement péjoratif..



Hum ! Apparemment, je suis la seule à le sentir comme ça ! Bon, j'ai sans doute tort .... C'est pas grave car je crois bien que je n'ai jamais employé ce mot... et je ne vais pas commencer maintenant !


----------



## Agnès E.

Je suis d'accord avec itka. 
Pour moi également, cette terminaison en -osité me paraît parfaitement négative. Etrange, d'ailleurs, si l'on pense à générosité ! 

Voici ce qu'une petite recherche internet donne :

http://www.gilray.ca/MT/religiosite.html

http://www.de-la-vie.com/6-religions/religiosite-religion.htm

http://ecrits.net/ecrit/citations/45/15/Religiosite_Francaise/

http://critique.judaisme.free.fr/html/sommaire/croyances/psychologie/religiosit%E9/religiosit%E9.htm

Le sens de religiosité donné par le TLFi et le Littré semblent aujourd'hui obsolètes. Ce qui est confirmé par mon Robert...


----------



## Aoyama

> Pour moi également, cette terminaison en -osité me paraît parfaitement négative. Etrange, d'ailleurs, si l'on pense à générosité !


 
Certes, mais on peut aussi penser à *dangerosité* ...


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est très vrai, Aoyama ! 
D'ailleurs, pour éviter que le fil ne parte trop en liste hors sujet, voici une page expliquant l'utilisation de ce suffixe : il ne sert en réalité qu'à créer des noms communs à partir d'un adjectif se terminant en -eux.

Bizarre, n'est-ce pas, qu'il ait une résonnance parfois négative... alors qu'il n'implique en réalité aucune connotation particulière.


----------



## jester.

C'est intéressant que quelques uns d'entre vous ne connaissaient pas ce mot. Comment auriez-vous donc exprimé la notion de "religiosité" ?


----------



## orhan

Dans mon dictionnaire j'ai trouvé le mot.
Il donne exemple "la réligiosité de Rousseau".
Oui, comment vous remplacez ce mot par un autre?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Spontanément, je ressens ce terme comme neutre, et plutôt rattaché au champ philosophique ou historique: comportement et religiosité, influence de la religiosité sur les formes de raisonnement, étude de la religiosité à telle époque ou dans telle région, par exemple. Un de ces mots-scalpels qui, indépendamment de tout blême ou de toute louange, sert à la compréhension d'un phénomène...


----------



## geve

jester. said:


> Comment auriez-vous donc exprimé la notion de "religiosité" ?





orhan said:


> Oui, comment vous remplacez ce mot par un autre?


Le caractère religieux. Sur le même principe que les autres...


Agnès E. said:


> D'ailleurs, pour éviter que le fil ne parte trop en liste hors sujet, voici une page expliquant l'utilisation de ce suffixe : il ne sert en réalité qu'à créer des noms communs à partir d'un adjectif se terminant en -eux.


La générosité de Patrick = le caractère généreux de Patrick.
La dangerosité de la situation = le caractère dangereux de la situation.
La curiosité de Jester = le caractère curieux de Jester.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est marrant moi aussi je lui trouve une tendance péjorative à ce mot... Je ne crois pas que ça vienne du suffixe, mais plutôt de mes tendances mécréantes.  Ce n'est donc pas très rationnel tout ça...


----------



## Iznogoud

J'abonde dans le sens péjoratif. Toute mention de la religion dans un contexte laïque est suspecte dans notre société (canadienne), et le terme religiosité ne peut être utilisé que dans un contexte laïque (je crois).


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est justement là que le bât blesse : le glissement de sens de ce mot.
Autrefois, il voulait bel et bien dire "caractère religieux", alors qu'aujourd'hui il veut plutôt dire : exagération des apparences religieuses, des apparats de la religion, du zèle religieux superficiel au détriment du sens profond de la religion. Et c'est en cela que je le vois négatif ou péjoratif.

Le premier lien de mon post n° 6 l'indique bien :

*La «religiosité», c'est la «dentelle», l'accessoire ; ...*
... ce sont également les croyances, pratiques ou idéologies religieuses extrémistes ou fanatiques telles que nous pouvons malheureusement en voir à l'occasion ici et là dans certaines religions ou sectes religieuses. C'est là que la bât blesse! Nous ne pouvons que dénoncer de telles pratiques et de telles croyances parce qu'elles ne font que déprécier l'idéal religieux.


Le deuxième est encore plus clair :

*religion se transforme en religiosité.*
*La religiosité enferme l'adepte dans un comportement figé et sclérosé, en ne se basant que sur les us et coutumes du passé, au faste des processions et des cérémonies destinées à impressionner l'imagination.*
*Religiosité : « Effet de la sensibilité sur l'attitude religieuse, conduisant à une vague religion personnelle. S'applique surtout aux individus fragiles intellectuellement.»*


----------



## Aoyama

> le glissement de sens de ce mot.
> Autrefois, il voulait bel et bien dire "caractère religieux", alors qu'aujourd'hui il veut plutôt dire : exagération des apparences religieuses, des apparats de la religion, du zèle religieux superficiel au détriment du sens profond de la religion.


Nous sommes bien d'accord.
Dans la liste des mots terminant en _-osité_ , on a aussi (avec dangerosité) animosité ... Evidemment, tous ces mots n'ont pas un sens péjoratif ou négatif mais dans l'air du temps, l'attraction péjorative l'emporte. 
On aurait pu imaginer "religieuserie" (qui n'existe pas) sur le modèle de bondieuserie, qui aurait probablement eu un sens plus "soft" que religiosité que j'associe personnellement (à tort ou à raison) à un sentiment _aggressif_ .


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah, c'est très joli, ce religieuserie, Aoyama ! Diablerie, niaiserie, bondieuserie, religieuserie... dommage que personne n'y ait pensé !


----------



## Aoyama

Merci ...
C'est aussi le problème de la _musicalité_ des mots (ou la _mélodie_) qui quelque part a une influence sur le sens. On le sait quand on demande à des gens de nommer un objet dans une langue _à eux_ , certains _patterns_ phonétiques se retrouvent, inconsciemment.
Ici, pour _-rie_ (qu'on a aussi dans les noms de magasins), y aurait-il une attraction avec_ fleur(i)_ ... ?


----------



## geve

Agnès E. said:


> Le premier lien de mon post n° 6 l'indique bien :
> 
> Le deuxième est encore plus clair :


Tu sembles présenter ces liens comme des preuves, Agnès, mais il convient de préciser qu'il s'agit de sites personnels de méditation transcendantale, et non d'experts de la langue française  Ces définitions reflètent donc l'interprétation personnelle de leurs auteurs, qui ont leur opinion comme chacun de nous a la sienne. 

Peut-on vraiment affirmer que "religiosité" a de nos jours nécessairement une connotation péjorative ? Est-ce que, finalement, ça ne dépend pas des intentions de l'auteur qui l'emploie... du contexte, en fin de compte ? 

Les pages actualités de Google sont un bon point de départ pour voir le mot en contexte ; on l'y trouve utilisé de façon péjorative ou neutre, selon le propos de l'article. 

Sa musique n'était plus seulement l'expression d'une *religiosité* collective mais faisait également place à l'expression individuelle.
Benoît XVI a choisi Aparecida pour accueillir la V Conférence Générale car elle est un lieu de pèlerinage et d'intense *religiosité* Mariale populaire.
Dans la pratique, il est difficile de mesurer le degré de *religiosité* des musulmans d’Allemagne.
Visible dans les représentations artistiques des sexes, cette moindre différenciation est aussi renforcée par la *religiosité* hindoue, qui finit par élever *...*
*...* se contenter d'une *religiosité* superficielle et ne plus jamais dissocier artificiellement [son] activité artistique de [son] cheminement spirituel ». *...*
Lorsqu'un homme d'une *religiosité* et d'un comportement irréprochables vous fait une demande en mariage, *...*
*...* expansionnisme, *religiosité*, sionisme, guerre préventive sont autant de termes qui cristallisent une certaine ambiguïté géopolitique autour de ce pays. *...*
Il n’y aurait plus de place aujourd’hui pour le livre et la lecture, remplacés par une nouvelle *religiosité* de l’écran » 
*...* que le yin de l'Europe s'accorde si bien au yang de l'Islam: faiblesse et puissance de la *religiosité*, de la fertilité et de l'identité culturelle. *...*
Une narration lacunaire stimule l'esprit et une certaine abstraction, qui pourrait relever d'une forme de *religiosité* laïque, trouve un écho plus profond. *...*
C'est une culture également réductionniste qui ramène tous les faits à la dimension religieuse ; sachant que poussée à son extrême, la *religiosité* conduit à *...*


----------



## Aoyama

> Peut-on vraiment affirmer que "religiosité" a de nos jours nécessairement une connotation péjorative ? Est-ce que, finalement, ça ne dépend pas des intentions de l'auteur qui l'emploie... du contexte, en fin de compte ?


 
C'est vrai. J'ai dit plus haut qu'au moins pour moi, ce sens péjoratif était subjectif. D'ailleurs, sans remonter à Pascal, _tout_ dans la religion/le religieux est subjectif, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## geve

Aoyama said:


> C'est vrai. J'ai dit plus haut qu'au moins pour moi, ce sens péjoratif était subjectif. D'ailleurs, sans remonter à Pascal, _tout_ dans la religion/le religieux est subjectif, n'est-ce pas ?


Absolument. Il ne faudra sans doute voir aucun caractère péjoratif (péjorativité ? ) à "religiosité" si le mot est utilisé par Benoît XIV ou un curé de village. En revanche, l'intention péjorative sera plus vraisemblable dans la bouche d'un fervent anti-religion... 

Je souhaiterais donc modifier ma réponse à la question de Jester ("_À mon avis, le mot "religiosité" est péjoratif ? Neutre ?_"), pour cocher l'option "ça dépend".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pas vraiment d'accord avec ce qui vient d'être dit, pour moi ce mot n'est pas plus chargé négativement que d'autre mots qui se rapportent à la religion, peut-être parce qu'il est très peu utilisé ?

En ces temps de sondagite (un ségolénisme ?) aigüe en France - mais notre petite enquête n'est pas un sondage au sens statistique du mot - attention de ne pas extrapoler les réponses sur le sens religieux des répondants!


----------



## Spectre scolaire

C’est avec une certaine surprise que je lis ce fil. Dans mon ignorance je ne savais même pas que le mot avait un sens clairement péjoratif. Dans la littérature qui traîte des religions comme un phénomène social, c’est un mot tout à fait neutre – à titre d’exemple, dans la revue _Le monde des religions_ que je lis plus ou moins régulièrement. 

_Le Petit Robert_ donne effectivement la définition suivante au mot _religiosité_: 




> Aspect purement sentimental de la religion chez une personne; attirance pour la religion en général, avec ou sans adhésion formelle à une religion précise.


C’est la définition en bleu qui “m’attire” le plus. Mais le même dictionnaire fournit également un vieux sens du mot, à savoir: 




> Scrupule religieux extrême.


Peut-être ce dernier sens a-t-il été ravivé depuis que notre monde se trouve en prise directe sur ce phénomène?

Même en France, on n’a qu’à voir le débat récent sur la question de 1905 (au sujet duquel un livre qui contient des articles de plusieurs savants à été publié), et la revue mentionnée vient de publier un grand reportage sur la _religiosité_ des Français – sans aucun sens péjoratif. 

PS: Je ne me rappelle pas si le sociologue qui a fait l'enquête a lui-même employé le mot religiosité, mais je l'emploie moi - expressément.
​


----------



## franc 91

Actuellement je traduis un article dans le domaine de la sociologie des religions - et le terme 'religiosité' a une signification tout à fait honorable, sans aucun sens péjoratif (comme indiqué précédemment). Peut-être l'emploi de ce mot est influencé par l'usage que font les anglophones de 'religiosity'. Sur la page wikipédia en anglais, il y a une définition bien plus ample que sur la page correspondante en français. Il s'agit plus de l'ampleur et de l'importance de la pratique religieuse dans une société étudiée et comment cette influence est ressentie au sein de celle-ci.


----------

